# Grilled Mahi Mahi With Roasted Raspberry Chipotle Sauce



## Ol-blue (Mar 14, 2008)

I like to use the Fischer & Wieser Roasted Raspberry Chipotle Sauce from Costco with this recipe. It's so good and my husband even liked this fish.
Enjoy! Debbie

GRILLED MAHI MAHI WITH ROASTED RASPBERRY CHIPOTLE SAUCE 







MAHI MAHI
ROASTED RASPBERRY CHIPOTLE SAUCE
_____

Marinate Mahi Mahi in Roasted Raspberry Chipotle Sauce for at least 2 hours in the refridgerator.
Cook Mahi Mahi on a medium hot BBQ grill that has been coated with oil.
Cook fish until done, turning fish over one time.
During last few minutes of cooking, baste with Roasted Raspberry Chipotle Sauce.
_____


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 1, 2008)

Great looking meal. Thanks. The green side dish looks like a dish I discovered in Hawaii.

HOT GREEN BEAN SALAD

Ingredients:
4 slices bacon (I use more)
1/3 cup shallots or green onions (minced)(I use a full cup)
2 Tablespoons tarragon vinegar (I make my own, which is pretty strong, and use more)
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard (I use a lot more)
1 pound green beans, julienned (French-style cut)
Salt and Pepper to taste
2 Tablespoons chives or parsley, chopped (I use cilantro).

Method:
In a large cast iron skillet, fry the bacon until crisp. Drain, then break into bits. Set aside. In the bacon fat, sauté shallots or scallions 'til tender. Stir in vinegar and mustard. Cook the beans in boiling salted water 5 to 6 minutes. Drain the beans, pat dry and toss with the mixture in the skillet. Toss well until desired coating of the green beans is accomplished. Season with salt and pepper (I let the person eating the dish do this, as I like very little salt but a lot of pepper). The recipe calls for sprinkling the salad with the bacon and chives or parsley. I put the bacon in with the skillet mixture along with the beans and stir it all up. The cilantro I put on top.  Serve warm. Serves 2 to 4.

Recipe from Kona Kitchens, 1992.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 3, 2008)

that's it, I'm now starving.  I don't know how easy it'll be to get mahi mahi, maybe at TJ's frozen?  but when I find it, I'm gonna make this.  love the green bean idea too......thanks for sharing and the photo's, again, my favorite part, helps me see how it's supposed to look


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 3, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


> I like to use the Fischer & Wieser Roasted Raspberry Chipotle Sauce from Costco with this recipe. It's so good and my husband even liked this fish.


Debbie, is there a way I could get you to tell me what the flavor is like of the sauce?  My question is because I don't go to costco usually and don't even know if my card is still good there.  maybe there's a replacement for that particular sauce or a home made version I can do at home, please, if you could, comment, thank you.............


----------

